# headlight washers



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

Is there a simple way to raise the headlight washers so that I can work on them?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

This might be helpful depending on what you are replacing: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc28.shtml


----------

